# EMS Haiku



## Simusid (Jul 29, 2011)

My partner is far too cultured and clever for me.   I jokingly sent him something in really bad haiku form.   He schooled me, corrected me, and he said we should be doing run reports in Haiku.   In a span of like 10 minutes trumped me with:

Gently, turning on
the summer wafting breezes
Our patient fell down

and 

From the western sky
Crimson clouds fly serenely
Tom forgot to eat

(Tom is a frequent flier with diabetic seizures)

On a roll he decided to switch to limericks:

There once was a man from North Swansea
Who said "I was stung by a bee"
He turned a bright red
And fell out of bed
And now he says he can't breathe.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 29, 2011)

reminds me of fight club


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

Google up EMS haiku and you'll find a terrific blog...a little dead now, but hilarious if you read all of the haiku.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Refer to my forum signature.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 7, 2011)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> reminds me of fight club



Hey! What are the first 2 rules of fight club?! :rofl:


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 8, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> Hey! What are the first 2 rules of fight club?! :rofl:



hahaha


----------

